# First build.



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

This is a first ever for me. I'm building a house for my ho setup.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

The picture did not work.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Picture URL

BB Code


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Maybe this will work.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Little more


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

More work


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Kitchen


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

What do you guys think?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow

Interior walls. Even a bathtub. 

Now that's detailing.

And that's the fun of model work. :smilie_daumenpos:

Don


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks I really enjoy it.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Little paint


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

My old eyes need a narrative to 'read' this last
pic. What is it? :dunno:

Don


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry. Living room couch and stand with tv. This is my actual 1:1 house so everything is measured out to be HO scale.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

What's the construction material?? Looking good so far


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Evergreen styren .40 thickness. The couch I made a frame then used tack stuff for hanging posters I had it laying around and I could form it to look like leather. Now that's its dry its not as glossy and looks more realistic. The bottom of my house 1:1 has stuco brick. I also used tacky to forum that.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

"Stuco" first trial color is not 100%


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Start of my back deck. No my deck is not pink but its kinda of a red orange color. I think this is a good start to tenting my paint.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry didn't upload ^^^^ here is the start of a deck


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Mixing paint is one of my favorite modeling chores.

I gave up on the expensive hobby shop stuff and found
super bargains 3 times the size and 1/3 the cost in
the craft section at Walmart. 

I find something I want to match, grab a juice bottle top to mix in, and
fiddle around with it a drop at a time. Toothpicks make ideal stirrers.

Yesterday, wanted to create a 'rusty rail' color to match what I
see on the CSX rails. Some pinkish red similar to your patio, plus some
dark brown, yellow and black. Came out the same as the hobby shop
'rust' that had dried up.

Sure hope your real patio has a different color than that on your model so far. 
People might talk.

Don


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks! I'm an automotive painter so mixing colors kinda comes natural now.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

What material are you using to build the house? Is that stuff thin balsa, or is it plastic?

-J.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Post #15. Evergreen styren .40


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Neato. I haven't actually fiddled with styrene as of yet. I prefer thin balsa or bass wood. 

-J.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Great detailing work! I should have sent you my unpainted figures. You'd have mustaches and lipstick on them! Wish my eyes were that young again and my shaky hand could put paint where I want it. Keep posting your progress for us to admire.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks! Currently working on my bench work so I can actually have a train. House is on hold.


----------

